# Kittys and Screens



## Rogelio (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello,

Our kitty likes to jump on our door and window screens. We rarely let her out. She probably seems something outside that she wants to catch. Does your cat do that? and if so how do you handle it? or what do you do to make them stop?

There not like dogs where they can be trained like Cesar Millan does. Or maybe you can  ?


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Our cats push against the screens until the spline comes out. They have escaped out the windows this way a couple of times. Fortunately we have double hung windows so now we just open from the top.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Bella does this sometimes too; Bailey not so much for whatever reason. I have found she seems to just at the screen during dusk when the insects come out. Of course, she jumps at the bugs she sees beyond the screen and end up hanging on the screen and in turn damaging it with her claws. :roll:

I have taken to just shutting the door before dusk, eliminates most of the problem.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Nina jumps at the door for moths, etc., too. Perhaps that's the problem.


----------



## whylime0402 (Aug 1, 2010)

My Sassy would scratch at the screens when she saw birds or squirrels outside. I put double sided tape on them and eventually she learned to just watch and not scratch.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I looked out my front window one day and saw the twins on my porch. Just watching the neighborhood as if it were nothing new. My *inside* cats. 8O

One of the twins must have accidently pushed the screen out of their bedroom window and fallen out, and the other probably jumped down after her. 

They've also gotten their claws stuck in the window screens and screen door. I don't know how to make them stop, I just keep a close watch on them, and I've made sure all the screens are securely in place.


----------



## Kurisuti (Aug 1, 2010)

Our kitty does this, too. We bought her a massive scratching pole with all different levels and stuff on it, so now she tends to climb that and hide up there. She was really just climbing the screens for the sake of climbing. She still does it a bit too often for our liking, though! 

We were lightly squirting her with a tiny bit of water to deter her, but I think she actually kind of liked it - she seems to LOVE water. At one point she had ripped the screen off the door completely which isn't great .


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

my windows don't have screens (which I need to get) so they only get to be cracked or totally closed. I do have a large screen over the porch though and hes shoved at it until there was a weak spot and walked over to the neighbors porch. It always freaks me out because we are the third floor of an apartment. We finally figured out a way to keep it stronger by outlineing it with another thread through it all but yeah I'm always checking it.


----------



## Randiocoy (Jul 30, 2010)

I try not to open the windows to far so they dont scratch the screens and when they do I squirt them, but there is still screen damage. I only have them open if we are watching so we can squirt them. It doesnt cost very much to replace a screen so i dont worry too much and I catch them before they put any holes in it, but their nails will get stuck and cause damage. I find it VERY annoying, but I figure its just part of having cats.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I had to take the old screening out and put heavier screening in because Razzle was pushing the flimsy screening out of the window and I was afraid he'd fall out. It's worked out great. Razzle gets to lay in the open windowsil and I feel safe he won't fall out. My friend's cat was destroying the screen on her screen door so I told her just put heavier screening or clear plastic in the door. If you keep the cat's nails trimmed that will help as they are less likey to catch their nails in it. You could also try stapling some light, clear plastic over it. Either way you don't have to punish the cat. My Geets has this bad habit of going into my bookcase and taking down books and ripping them up if I don't get up around 6 am to feed him. Solved that problem. I bought some medium weight clear plastic and velcroed it to the bookcase. Then I ended up stapling the plastic and velcro back up because in the hot weather the glue melted off the velcro. Maybe the plastic was too heavy.

Kathy


----------



## Loves-her-girls (Jul 29, 2010)

We have top latch windows but I have a window perch that I purchased at my Vets. Of coarse I use it only during nice weather but it does have weather striping around it. I have not introduced this to my kittens yet, my Samantha always loved her window perch even more than her screen porch. The girls love the screen porch but I only allow then out in the Am for some sunning.


----------

